# 96904 please explain



## MARTIN#45 (Aug 23, 2013)

96904 States for the whole body
what is considered whole body?
new device MelaFind  is a multi-spectral, non-invasive and automated computer-vision system that classifies images of a pigmented skin lesion based on a degree of 3 demensional morphologicl disorganization. My understanding is this is used to aid in the decesion for a bx for a lesion not to be used for a whole body scan.

any thoughts on this??:


----------



## MARTIN#45 (Aug 28, 2013)

No responses? Can anyone take a educated guess? I'm really stuck with this, not sure if i am missing something or just don't get it...thanks


----------



## donnaevans (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok, I'll jump on this but please remember that this is only my opinion.  This is whole body just what it says.  Is used to identify skin lesion features of malignant vs benign skin lesions.  "This also allows the images to be stored and retrieved when following a lesions' progression over time."
The quote taken from 2010 desk reference.


----------



## MARTIN#45 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for you help!! This is what I was thinking but questioned myself.


----------

